# Visa



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As I am going on holiday shortly I thought I had best apply for a visa... mine ran out 8 months ago. 

I have said that I want a multi entry..


I will let you know how I am progressing.


Processes started on the 26th June,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a phone call telling me that the ministry of foreign affairs has said that it will take 45 days to process my visa but not to worry just go and buy one on my return... 


Mixed messages coming all the time about visas.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a phone call telling me that the ministry of foreign affairs has said that it will take 45 days to process my visa but not to worry just go and buy one on my return...
> 
> 
> Mixed messages coming all the time about visas.[/QULol
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a phone call telling me that the ministry of foreign affairs has said that it will take 45 days to process my visa but not to worry just go and buy one on my return...
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Visited the Moggamma today and was told its not a problem just pay your fine at the airport


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, 
I am due to arrive in Cario on the 17th July to start my new job on the 1st August. My company is sponsoring my work visa. I have been reading about people having difficulty obtaining work visas and was wanting to obtain peoples thoughts on my suituation. I am taking up a senior role for an Egyptian company heading up their restuarant division and whilst I do not have a Univesity degree I have over 20 years experience in the industry with the last 5 being at board level in operations. I have various letters from employers and job specs from recent roles which have all been notorised and legalised etc. The company I am due to work for seem quite relaxed about the whole thing although I understand that I legally cannot work without a visa - I would welcome people's thoughts.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Visited the Moggamma today and was told its not a problem just pay your fine at the airport


Lol....perks of working for an embassy....normal people have to leave their passport at the office when extending their visa as the extension is a stamp in the passport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your appointment. Work visa should be sponsored by your employer and they should/will apply for it on your behalf


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the only perk I have Isthat I do not wait in line I went straight into an office and was seen at once .


For those of you who live local to Agouza you can make your visa in the police station


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your appointment. Work visa should be sponsored by your employer and they should/will apply for it on your behalf


Thanks for the response, they have told me that they will take care of things so I am assuming that I will not have too much trouble........ although my experience of Egypt is that it is never safe to assume anything!

The restuarant business seems pretty much on its knees so the only way is up with regards to my new business! I was over in Cairo a couple of months ago and it was very quiet, it will obviously be very quiet over Ramadan but it will be interesting to see if things pick up after the summer - thoughts welcome....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully things will get better and quickly. Personally I think part of the problem is over pricing. Just today I bought a cheese roll and 2 small slice of cake to take away for the huge pice of 99le that is ten pound sterling I will not be shopping there again


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hopefully things will get better and quickly. Personally I think part of the problem is over pricing. Just today I bought a cheese roll and 2 small slice of cake to take away for the huge pice of 99le that is ten pound sterling I will not be shopping there again


my last job was runnning the catering in Uk railway stations and those prices make what we charged seem cheap!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't forget labour is cheap here and I would have paid tax on it of I had eaten in


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Plus the average salary is 700le per month


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

true, my last company ran the catering in cairo airport amongst others and the cost of staff was low although rising. The impact of the reduction in tourism was drmatic at first although the sales have picked up recently. But like you said, money is tight and prices cannot be too high


----------

